# Florida Residents Beware



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The video showed an 8y.o that was missing, nothing about burning horses?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont get it? The title has nothing to do with the video??


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The headline where the link links too likely changed from the horses to the missing kid. Happens sometimes.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I read an article about that a few months ago. It seems that there are bands of thieves who are stealing horses and butchering them for the meat that is sold at a premium on the black market. 

Owners are finding their horses, or what is left of them, nearby. The photos they showed were very disturbing.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is an article:
Horse found mutilated along Miami-Dade road - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com
and
http://www.gawkk.com/another-mutilated-horse-found-in-south-florida/discuss
http://www.abcactionnews.com/[email protected]&navCatId=3&rss=823

BTW -warning - the video on the second and third link is VERY graphic/disturbing

BEYOND disturbing, absolutely sickening


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry... I tried to post a link!


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

That is sickening! How anyone can treat a horse, or any animal, like that is just awful. And all just for money on the black market. The people doing this shouldn't be allowed in civilized society, I hope they get locked up for a very, very long time.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the people who to hat should get a taste o their own medicine(get shot and sold ont the market)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, that just makes me sick. } I wish it was like back in the old days where if you caught someone stealing or hurting your horse, you either shoot them where they stand or hang them from the tree in your front yard. I may sound cruel but if I caught someone messing with my horse, I would shoot them and hide their body where it could never be found. My horses are like my kids and that ^^ really bothers me. I am glad nothing like that happens around this area (someone probably would get shot). :?


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

you can bet that if someone laid a finger on Snapple, _they_ would be the dead meat.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

that is just awful!!! I would shoot them if I caught them with one of our horses


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

This reminds me of the time that all our pigs got killed on the spot while be had them out on a grazing lot... 

If I were in Florida, I would be really, really scared. 17 so far. I sure hope that they get caught.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I think the people who to hat should get a taste o their own medicine(get shot and sold ont the market)!!!!!!!!!


i second this...jail is too good for people who do stuff like this. i feel for the horse owning residents of Florida. hopefully these people are caught and soon.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> i second this...jail is too good for people who do stuff like this. i feel for the horse owning residents of Florida. hopefully these people are caught and soon.


I don't know... I have alot of police officers in my family, and they tell me about how many prison would prefer death over continuing their stint in prison. 

I hope they get an awful sentence when they're caught. It's jaw-dropping how cruel people can be.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> OMG, that just makes me sick. } I wish it was like back in the old days where if you caught someone stealing or hurting your horse, you either shoot them where they stand or hang them from the tree in your front yard. I may sound cruel but *if I caught someone messing with my horse, I would shoot them and hide their body where it could never be found. My horses are like my kids and that ^^ really bothers me. I am glad nothing like that happens around this area (someone probably would get shot).* :?


Dido. I woul shoot em with mym 20 gage shotgun!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats disgusting! In the second video it says the horse was still awake and conscious while they started cutting the meat off of her. Not only are they killing these innocent animals, but they don't even have the decency to do it quickly. They make them suffer a long painful death. Hope they rot in jail for a long, long, long time. Nothing they suffer in jail will ever amount to what they put those poor horses through.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

smrobs said:


> OMG, that just makes me sick. } I wish it was like back in the old days where if you caught someone stealing or hurting your horse, you either shoot them where they stand or hang them from the tree in your front yard. I may sound cruel but if I caught someone messing with my horse, I would shoot them and hide their body where it could never be found. My horses are like my kids and that ^^ really bothers me. I am glad nothing like that happens around this area (someone probably would get shot). :?


 
I know I have spoken with the Ag deputies in my area many times, because we have both horses and show animals. (my sons show beef breeding stock in 4-H, heifers & steers, and we also have bulls, and for a while, we had pigs, too)

If we catch ANYONE on our property messing with or anywhere NEAR our animals, we have the right to shoot first & ask questions later. You can be assurred, our neighbors all know (and I live in a very Hispanic area) that we have guns & aren't afraid to use them. Guess we are the "crazy *******" family of the neighborhood! But mess with my family or my animals...you will see what kind of shot I am!


----------



## SteyrAUG (Sep 10, 2009)

I just registered because of this.

I don't own horses, but like any normal person I am completely disgusted by this. I know what I'd do if somebody did that to my dogs, I can't imagine what these poor people must be going through. I also live in south Florida (Broward County) and I understand any person who could do this to a domesticated animal could also commit a wide range of crimes, including the serial killings of humans.

I also know this will continue until these people are stopped, they will not quit on their own and the more they will get away with it, the more it is likely that they could be copied by others with no respect for life.

In any case, I happen to be a licensed firearms dealer. My customers are usually military and law enforcement for the most part, but I'd like to offer my services to anyone in South Florida who might decide to arm themselves to protect their horse from these savages. 

I'll be more than happy to take time with a first time firearm owner to discuss what might be the best option for them and find something within their budget. I'll be very fair on pricing given this situation. I'd love to contribute to seeing these butchers stopped.

If anyone in the south Florida areas is interested please feel free to shoot me an email and I'll be more than happy to set up an appointment.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A few years ago there were several horses stabbed in their stalls in a gated community here. They are in a barn that is actually locked at night by security gaurds. They never caught the people that did it. A month or 2 later a few horses were stabbed in their fields. The person was luring them w/ a bucket of grain and then stabbing them. All of the horses lived but a couple had very severe injuries... WHY?


----------



## SteyrAUG (Sep 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> A few years ago there were several horses stabbed in their stalls in a gated community here. They are in a barn that is actually locked at night by security gaurds. They never caught the people that did it. A month or 2 later a few horses were stabbed in their fields. The person was luring them w/ a bucket of grain and then stabbing them. All of the horses lived but a couple had very severe injuries... WHY?


Same reason it happens to people. Because there are some messed up POS out there.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

yikes thats scary im only a hour or two away from miami


----------

